# Miomantid paykulli ooth hatched last night...



## Herp13 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, i'm a proud owner of my first captive bred mantids They hatched sometime yesturday, possibly in the evning, and i was wondering when to give them their first meal? Also, when should i expect them to reach L2?


----------



## Ian (Sep 2, 2006)

As I said to you in PM, I would wait 2-3 days without feeding, but just spray thoroughly morning and evening. I have found this the best way when rearing nymphs, as it reduces stress, and they will almost always take to them. Start with feeding them fruit flies, or you can try micro crickets.


----------



## Herp13 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, i want a full sixty, as i am going to be selling them, and giving some to friends and such. I don't really want them to be eating each other until the sex comes :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 2, 2006)

my egyptian mantids are growing fast but not as fast as i want them to


----------



## Herp13 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, i fed them today, and most ate. They seemed pretty hungry


----------

